# WTB: 24mm Rubber Strap, preferably Seiko



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm after something similar to the below - identical would be ideal!

It's a 24mm Seiko rubber from the SUN019. Like a Z22 but in 24mm - a Z24???

Anyone got a spare or something similar. Or any tips on where to buy new?

Quality schmutter only.










Cheers.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I have a rubber seiko strap that came with my 6309 not sure if it is 22 or 24mm will measure tomorrow and if its 24 you can have it as i dont need it


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi ya I measured and its 22 sorry


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

jsud2002 said:


> Hi ya I measured and its 22 sorry


 No worries John, thanks for looking.


----------

